# Betriebsmittelkennzeichnung nach EN 81346-2



## Brandmelder (28 Juli 2020)

Hallo, 

ich benötige mal Eure Hilfe bei der Betriebsmittelkennzeichnung nach EN 81346-2. Im Internet steht zwar viel, aber so richtig verstehe ich das Prinzip noch nicht. 

Folgende Fragen: 

1. Angenommen ich habe mehrere Akustische Signalgeber die über ein Relais, welches in einer Brandmelderzentrale oder einem anderen Steuerschrank verbaut ist, angesteuert werden.

Wie müssen diese Geräte im Installationsplan (CAD-Grundriss) gekennzeichnet werden ?

2. Angenommen man hat ein komplexeres Bauteil mit mehreren Anschlüssen wie z.B. einen Optisch-/ Akustischen Signalgeber, der also einen Eingang für die Hupe und für die Blitzlampe hat. 

Kennzeichnet man das Gerät dann nur einmal oder auch die Anschlüsse ? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## hucki (28 Juli 2020)

Die EN81346-2 legt das BMK nach Aufgaben des BMs fest. 
Dabei ergeben sich manchmal (leider) auch verschiedene Betrachtungsweisen.


Nach Deiner Beschreibung und anhand der Wiki-Auflistung der EN81346-2 würde ich folgende BMKs festlegen:

Die Signalgeber sollen Informationen darstellen - damit ist der erste Buchstabe ein P.
1. rein akustische Informationen sind PJ
2. akustisch und visuell sind kombinierte Aufgaben, damit für mich PZ.


----------

